# Glass-holes overflow kits



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thought I'd start a separate thread before hijacking the sump thread.

http://glass-holes.com/product.sc?categoryId=3&productId=5

Anybody have an experiences with any of their overflow kits?

I'm thinking this could be perfect for my 46g build. Nice and small.

The low profile design sure is sexy.  Any disadvantages to the design over the more conventional downturn elbow/standpipe design? How about stuff getting stuck in there?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've only seen a few threads with these low profile boxes, and it seems everybody and their uncle likes them.

As for things getting stuck, they're not likely to, as the overflow pipe has the same diameter (or cross sectional area) or more as a normal pipe. Plus, you can make the sides of the hood in clear acrylic so you can see into it easier (with the top and one side remaining black to prevent algal growth.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool. I think I'm gonna get it.  Some good reads on their forum too. Apparantly, they can make the boxes in blue as well - which I suppose would fit my background better. Do you think there would be a difference in terms of algae prevention between black and blue?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I doubt it so long as they have no light in the box you should be fine. The clear ones are more of an issue as they allow light to pass through


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Personally, I'd get black, as my background is black, but as well,most aquarium equipment is black (powerheads for one are almost all black) - with that in mind, if the blue acrylic doesn't match your background, it'll disappear even less. And you'll have a hodgepodge of coloured equipment in your tank


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Personally, I'd get black, as my background is black, but as well,most aquarium equipment is black (powerheads for one are almost all black) - with that in mind, if the blue acrylic doesn't match your background, it'll disappear even less. And you'll have a hodgepodge of coloured equipment in your tank


Good points. Yeah, I originally planned on black, since that was all I could find locally anyway.



KnaveTO said:


> I doubt it so long as they have no light in the box you should be fine. The clear ones are more of an issue as they allow light to pass through


Cool. Since it appears to be a cosmetic decision only then, I'll ask the "boss" for her opinion. (She's in charge of aquascaping  )

There's a notice on their site saying that shipments will resume on July 17th anyway, so that gives me a day or 2 to make any final decisions.

Too bad I already ordered my 65mm drillbit. I'm glad glass-holes gives the option to delete the drillbit in their kits. Although, I believe the drillbit they include is 62mm. I doubt it's an issue at all, but I may not be able to use the drill template they supply which would be a pity.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have been surfing around looking at various threads involving plumbing for saltwater aquariiums and via links came across the site

http://www.beananimal.com

The information there is rather interesting and has got me to thinking. Dangerous as that is


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, the beananimal design looks awesome - quiet and failsafe. I just think it's overkill for my lil' tank. I'm nervous enough just drilling one hole...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... I have no skills with anything mechanical. I once was looking at joining the Canadian Armed Forces and took my recruitment all the way till I declined their offer. Anyway, you have to do a full day of testes on many subjects. I passed most of them... aced quite a few actually, however all the tests dealing with mechanical issues I failed miserably. Needless to say when they discussed my future with the CAF the comment was "you can do anything in the CAF, so long as you don't have to touch anything mechanical" 

Thus why I will probably have to pay people to build my stand, sump lines and whatever else. I do however own tools LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The calfo overflow is great - except that it takes up so much space. But you can adapt the thin box design to it and it would take up a lot less real estate in the tank.

I still think a 10" - 12" x 2" Overflow box would be sufficient for 500 - 800 gph. Also, unless you're using your return as your proprietary flow (which you aren't since you have the wonderful vortech), it's better to have a lower flow through the sump - allows for more complete filtration and you'll have less microbubble issues with the slower flow-through. 

@Knave, if you need and help, I'm just around the corner, and I'm semi-DIY


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> The calfo overflow is great - except that it takes up so much space. But you can adapt the thin box design to it and it would take up a lot less real estate in the tank.
> 
> I still think a 10" - 12" x 2" Overflow box would be sufficient for 500 - 800 gph. Also, unless you're using your return as your proprietary flow (which you aren't since you have the wonderful vortech), it's better to have a lower flow through the sump - allows for more complete filtration and you'll have less microbubble issues with the slower flow-through.
> 
> @Knave, if you need and help, I'm just around the corner, and I'm semi-DIY


Yeah, I figured I should go w/ the lower flow since I have the Vortech lying around just waiting to be used - LOL. Hmm, good points about why lower flow is better through the sump - and of course, I would have to get a more powerful return pump than my 1260 if I wanted higher flow - which arrived yesterday btw 



KnaveTO said:


> LOL... I have no skills with anything mechanical. I once was looking at joining the Canadian Armed Forces and took my recruitment all the way till I declined their offer. Anyway, you have to do a full day of testes on many subjects. I passed most of them... aced quite a few actually, however all the tests dealing with mechanical issues I failed miserably. Needless to say when they discussed my future with the CAF the comment was "you can do anything in the CAF, so long as you don't have to touch anything mechanical"
> 
> Thus why I will probably have to pay people to build my stand, sump lines and whatever else. I do however own tools LOL


Heh, I'm pretty good with my hands from my other hobbies and crafts and I'm a quick learner, but I've handled a drill like once in my life. I've used a dremel tool lots though.

I'm only doing the DIY stuff where only I figure it's more economical for me to do it myself, given what I think I can do and what tools I have. i.e. sump and plumbing.

I wanted to do the overflow box too, but it was the teeth that stopped me. I wanted them to be nice and professional looking and I just don't have the tools to do it.

I'm looking forward to getting hands on experience w/ plumbing on this project.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> The calfo overflow is great - except that it takes up so much space. But you can adapt the thin box design to it and it would take up a lot less real estate in the tank.
> 
> I still think a 10" - 12" x 2" Overflow box would be sufficient for 500 - 800 gph. Also, unless you're using your return as your proprietary flow (which you aren't since you have the wonderful vortech), it's better to have a lower flow through the sump - allows for more complete filtration and you'll have less microbubble issues with the slower flow-through.
> 
> @Knave, if you need and help, I'm just around the corner, and I'm semi-DIY


Believe me I will utilize that offer... and I even supply the beer


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Doctor T said:


> Heh, I'm pretty good with my hands from my other hobbies and crafts and I'm a quick learner, but I've handled a drill like once in my life. I've used a dremel tool lots though.
> 
> I'm only doing the DIY stuff where only I figure it's more economical for me to do it myself, given what I think I can do and what tools I have. i.e. sump and plumbing.
> 
> I wanted to do the overflow box too, but it was the teeth that stopped me. I wanted them to be nice and professional looking and I just don't have the tools to do it.


Yeah, before this I helped my father do things from time to time, so I'm reasonably handy, but for my tank build I did all the plumbing and made the stand myself, plus relearned how to work with acrylic (haven't done that since grade 7 shop, so many many years ago...). I even bought by father a router and bit set for his birthday - so I can use it to make the teeth on my next overflow


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Believe me I will utilize that offer... and I even supply the beer


Just show me where the fridge is


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a nano overflow con dientes (with teeth!) on a 30 gallon and it works great. Very quite with their internal baffle system and easy to setup. I have to say, other than a great product, they really offer incredible customer support and service. Mike designed a custom overflow for me, and took a little longer than usual to complete it, so he sent it to me for free. (I have bought 3-4 overflows and other products from them in the past).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I checked installation video on their website and how they do it there will make unbearable noise. (no "T", no cap with air reducer)
It looks like you will have just open bulkhead as the water intake, since you will not be able to install 90 inside 2" deep box

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

You don't need a 90 with their overflows. It's built into the inside of the box with a baffle system that acts like a 90. You just can't see it in the installation video. And the 90 on the back of the tank has a hole drilled for allowing air in the line. Adjust that with a small piece of tube and its almost silent. Mines under 30db. (I have a pump thats rated for 30db, and the overflow is quieter). All I hear is water bubbling in the sump, but thats only because I haven't trimmed the end of the drain line yet. 

"Our overflows give you the slim in tank profile of some of the siphon type overflows combined with the quietness and flow capabilities of the through the tank overflows. We do this through our unique baffle that eliminates the inverted pvc elbow, allowing us to build the overflows narrower front to back." - from their site -


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i used them and loved it! on my 90g tank build check it out.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33855&highlight=thmh


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> You don't need a 90 with their overflows. It's built into the inside of the box with a baffle system that acts like a 90. You just can't see it in the installation video. And the 90 on the back of the tank has a hole drilled for allowing air in the line. Adjust that with a small piece of tube and its almost silent. Mines under 30db. (I have a pump thats rated for 30db, and the overflow is quieter). All I hear is water bubbling in the sump, but thats only because I haven't trimmed the end of the drain line yet.
> 
> "Our overflows give you the slim in tank profile of some of the siphon type overflows combined with the quietness and flow capabilities of the through the tank overflows. We do this through our unique baffle that eliminates the inverted pvc elbow, allowing us to build the overflows narrower front to back." - from their site -


good to know for the future. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

